# if piranha didn't have razor sharp teeth would you still own them?



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

No.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Is that guy a troll?

Yes.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

far from. Actually i consider myself a pioneer. Don't let my join date fool you. And don't I know a bit much to be a troll? And if you don't like my topics just stay off my thread. Not trying to be offensive, but I have given you a couple awesome links today. Isn't this what the forum is for? Let's talk piranha...all piranha... and nothing but the piranha.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Just saw like 10 completely random topics, just odd... Keep dishing out good info.. and my "yes" was to the question.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes I would there behavior is what I like about them and I'm sure we can find a fish denture clinic if needed or maybe some ghetto teeth like the rappers have. Ole Rza platinum fangs for the piranhas would suffice I feel.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes I would. It's not just the piranha's teeth I like, but the whole amazonian eco-system.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes to the question. I agree with ronin. Its their behavior I enjoy not the fact they have teeth. IT would take the worry of gettign a finger bitten off for sure. I was an avid cichlid keeper befroe I got into P's. Jag being my favorite. Wonder if people would still mis identify pacus if piranha had no teeth.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I most definetly Would , I mean isnt that whats Pretty much Stopping all of us from Shoaling MOST
Serrasalmus Species ?

I think I would Die and go to heaven with a Shoal of 4-5 9 " Diamond Rhoms and besides
Feeding them Fish flakes wouldnt be so bad..

and I wouldnt Hesitate To pet them every once in a while...

Great thread btw.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes. I think we've all from one point to another kept a fish with no teeth in em.. Lol So why not a piranha


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes

but the teeth is an added bonus. plus it makes feeding time that much more fun


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

I dont know I might still own some but not others I think not having teeth would change some behaviors I think I might go back to Oscars


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

if piranha dont have sharp teeth theyll be a goldfish


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Well in my case I was attracted to piranhas because I like predatory species and I specially like fish so the most famous fresh water predatory fish in the world (most famous, it does not necessary mean the most agressive one) happens to be piranha.

I am not keeping them because they have sharp razor teeth, I began keeping them because they are a predatory fish whose fame reaches legendary levels. (it also doesn't mean it is 100% true).

In some way to have such a legendary predatory fish in home kept in a tank is somehow thilling.

I like their fearsome looking and their bull dog-like faces.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am more interested in the entire package then just their predatory nature (If that is what you mean when you say teeth). IMO....there is no fish more attractive then a huge rhom...the behavior is an added bonus.

It is kind of like what I look for in a car....I dont care what is under the hood if the car looks like ass.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Tsk Tsk GG, we know what you drive..


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yes its more than teeth its head structure, beautiful coloration and attitude


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

if they werent predators then no.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

sapir said:


> if they werent predators then no.


+ 1


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

weerhom said:


> far from. *Actually i consider myself a pioneer*. Don't let my join date fool you. And don't I know a bit much to be a troll? And if you don't like my topics just stay off my thread. Not trying to be offensive, but I have given you a couple awesome links today. Isn't this what the forum is for? Let's talk piranha...all piranha... and nothing but the piranha.


what makes you consider yourself a pioneer? just curious....


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I personally like fish from the amazon i have several species of tetra, corydoras, plecostomus. Piranha's having teeth is just a big plus IMO

I would like to see some of your Piranha stock ! Pics ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> I personally just like fish from the amazon i have several species of tetra, corydoras, plecostomus. Piranha's having teeth is just a big plus IMO
> 
> *I would like to see some of your Piranha stock ! Pics ?*


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i think a huge rhom is very intimidating to look at. and they usually arent showing their teeth off, so yes.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

great responses! Big rhom are def my fav.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow Absolutely 
BEAUTIFUL

sorry for double reply but what size tank is that ?

And Joe keep your dumb confused smiley face, lol i got us a picture of a awesome rhom !


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

14" measured in a 75 gallon w 2 hot magnums.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think he deserves a bigger tank. He swallows that little 75.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> Wow Absolutely
> BEAUTIFUL
> 
> sorry for double reply but what size tank is that ?
> ...


i'll take back the dumb confused smiley face when i get an answer to why he thinks he's a pioneer, until then....


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha ok yeah im with you on that one !


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

YES


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

20 years in the hobby....without ever leaving!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

weerhom said:


> 20 years in the hobby....without ever leaving!


That dont make you no pioneer.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

sapir said:


> if they werent predators then no.


me 2


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

alexandar75 said:


> if they werent predators then no.


me 2
[/quote]

me 3


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I would. I like them more because they're a predatory fish, not because they have teeth. Predators in general make more interesting pets (at least in my opinion).


----------



## pablo13zero (Oct 14, 2009)

No there are far more purdy fish with no teeth.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes I would still own them. My caribe and tern are beauties.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Iv owned every fish (and animal) I can think of, not literally of course, But my obsession with piranha definitely began with the fact that they have sharp teeth!

Iv come along way since my first introduction into the hobby and grew to appreciate them for soooo many other reasons other then teeth: Shape, color, size, intimidating looks, behavior, attachment (just to name few)
but the best feeling of all is when i hand feed them and they tear into a shrimp, or piece of tilapia.... so i guess if they couldnt do that and i had to feed them flakes... Oscars would win over P's for personality reasons









But that's not the case and they do have teeth so P' rock!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

No i would not keep p's if they didnt have teeth.

Even with the teeth I dont think that I will ever own another piranha again except for maybe a mac


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

I would, i like their inquisitive nature..but i have to admit without teeth...feeding time would be a little boring...and i dont think they would be in the same abundance in the amazon also if they didnt have teeth


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

probably not.


----------

